# Fail



## Blake Bowden (Jan 29, 2009)

[video=youtube;w3qFdbUEq5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3qFdbUEq5s[/video]


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 29, 2009)

The Handycap one happened to me! In Mexico


----------



## cale (Jan 29, 2009)

My God Blake, will the horrors never end! On the bright side we can make our own rainbows and the restroom will be less crowded.
Caleb


----------

